# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Krijime në gjuhë të huaja >  Nje poem nga une

## Veshtrusja

*So Far Yet Within Reach*

As I lay in silence and look at the stars 
that cover the dark shadowy sky
I wonder and think of these curtains and bars
that keep me chained, too weakened and bruised to fly.

To fly, to fly far away in the bluest sky!

And slowly as my eyes wander afar
'tis a shadow I see that covers my stars
No relfection nor brightness in the nearest mar
Why, o why are you so far?
So far away from my finger tips
So far away from my dried up lips
So far away from my senses, why? Why?!

Why can't I fly to the top and see?
Why can't I be what I was born to be?
What is the curtain that is blinding me?
What is the shadow that keeps me from being free?
Where is the Sun that can let me be?
Where is the light that will set my soul free?

Then quietly I look away
My motions so slow in my dismay
No strength nor words left to say
And although my stars seem so far away
As I head for bed my thoughts continue to pray
For one day I will find a way.

----------


## Veshtrusja

Pssst. Hey, come here. Look up, no no not there, further up. Way above the tree. _Oh how my heart yurns..._Look, look up, there is where I want to be. _Oh as a flikkering flame it burns..._Look up, once more, you must see, please. _Oh how it turns and turns, and then, all of a sudden it jumps! Higher and higher and higher..._Please hurry and look.

Now shhhh...walk with me quietly as you look at the gentle clouds. Look at how calmly they wander the sky and look at what wonderful shapes they form. Then, only for an instance, close your eyes and feel them as if they carress your face delicatly while you pass each one. But don't close your eyes for too long for you will miss some incredible display of magnificence...

Ready? Over there! Look, look at the clouds over there by the sand. See how they whither like a snake in an empty desert! And look, look at the others by the water. Notice how they sparkle and bubble like champaign in a crystal blue glass. Oh and another! By the sun. Look at how it seems to flicker. Look at how splendid they all are.

Sometimes if you stop, lay on the warm sand, and look very carefully up, it seems, for a moment, as if some are winking at you. You have to look very deep and you must calm your heart for having been excited by their magnificence you might be deceived of what they want to show. Other times, you simply feel as if you're gradually sinking in a sea of clouds. Drunken with the silent yet warm breeze. Oh how light and free you feel! And then, only for a second, it seems as if you will fall away from them, it is then when you quickly cling your sharpened claws into them, as an eagle clinging to its prey, you want to hold on to them, why would you let go? But it is then, after that second has passed, when you realize that you do not have claws...and slowly the clouds escape you as the night draws near. You remain still and calm and simply wonder...what will you do the next time when you have them within your grasp again? Hm?

----------


## Veshtrusja

*If I could be*

If I could be
I wouldnt be you
If that wasnt me
I wouldnt be fake
If everyone else is
I wouldnt be needy
If I didnt have
I wouldnt be cruel
If you made me mad
I wouldnt lie
If I made a mistake
I wouldnt not rhyme
If, simply I was bad at it
I wouldnt steel
If I couldnt pay
I wouldnt cheat
If I didnt have my way
I wouldnt cry
If I didnt succeed
I wouldnt not try
If it was so hard
I wouldnt flee
If it came after me
I wouldnt.
If I could be
I wouldnt run away
Now, dont u see,
that if I could be,
I would just be me?

----------


## Veshtrusja

*Le Penseur*

What are you doing?
-only thinking
What are you thinking?
-only about life
And  what about life?
-only its complexity
What of its complexity?
-only its simplicity
I see.
-I dont.
Then continue thinking.
-about what?
More than life itself.

----------


## Veshtrusja

*Her Hands*

I was looking at her hands:
So tired,
So dry,
So whithered
Yet so strong.
They were nothing like mine.
Mine are soft
Young
Smooth
flexible
Some would love them
I think theres something they lack.
If only I had her hands...
Their beauty
Their roughness
Their strength!
Perhaps in time
Perhaps they will change
They will form
They will build
Become firm.
But are my hands in my hands?
Must I wait for something
Or must I make them...
Make them as I want them?
Again I look at her hands
My eyes full of admiration
And also proudness
Even though they are not my hands
They are the hands that have made me
Molded me
Made me who I am
Supported me
Worked for me
They are the hands that love me
And they are the hands I love.

----------


## Veshtrusja

*Patriotic Wind*

i awoke one day
only to find myself wandering
wandering through emptiness
wandering in a desert
waiting for some sign
waiting to see something
something alive
something with a heart
a soul
anything
i closed my eyes
the dryness had tired them
but i did not stop
and when they open again
they see something
a figure from the sky
moving slowly towards me
like waves in water
what was it?
was it the Wind?
yes! the Wind!
picking up pieces of sand
trying to build something
trying to build herself?
Maybe
but what can you build on emptyness?
She came closer, 
closer to me
whispering but i couldn't hear
what was She saying?
what couldn't i hear?
slowly She would come closer
but then, She would move further
was something holding Her back?
why is She so worried?
why do Her eyes burn?
why does Her soul ache?
and, why, why cant she speak?!
something was pulling Her back
something covering Her mouth
something pushing Her away
She didnt want to go
not without letting me know
what should I have done?
how could I help Her when
when she had no voice?
how could I relieve Her,
relieve those painful eyes?
How, when I didnt know the cause?
How, when She couldnt touch me,
even though she reached, how?
Gradually She grew distant
further away
slowly dissolving into the air
dropping the pieces of sand...
Now she is far from me
I only see her eyes
Only her painful eyes
And only one tear
As it slowly drops 
from her cheak onto the sand
leaving such a heavy mark
such a small tear
yet such a heavy mark.
She's gone..
but her mark remains
I stare at the mark
Drop on my knees
and swear up Above
that I will find her
one day I will help her speak
release her and set her free
one day I will hear her voice
one day
She will pick up the sand once more.

----------


## MtrX

Urimet e mia per krijimet e tua poetike Veshtruesja,
Me te vertete qe me pelqen te lexoj poezi te shkruara bukur dhe me frymezim. Padyshim besoj se nuk e ke pasur te lehte te shkruash kur behet fjale per krijime ne nje gjuhe e cila nuk eshte gjuha jote e lindur, apo e kam gabim ;-) , jo per gje po e kam provuar dhe vete nje gje te tille. doja te te pyesja per dicka, ke provuar ndonjehere te besh nje poezi ne shqip dhe pastaj ta perkthesh, dhe nqs po a te ka pelqyer rezultati i perkthimit. :)
ok perseri te uroj sukses ne te ardhmen nqs e ke pasion te shkruarit, dhe ku i dihet pse jo, te lexojme ndonje liber nga ty ne te ardhmen.

ps. kritike e vockel, mos u mundo gjithmone t'i permbahesh rimave te stergjatura, lere poezine tende te lire...

----------


## Veshtrusja

Thx Mtrx :)

Te tregohem e sinqert, nuk e konsideroj veten ndo nje shkrimetare kush e di se cfare por nga nje here thjesht me teket edhe shkruaj.

Sa i perket gjuhes, nuk kam provuar te shkruaj duke perkthyer. Dmth e konsideroj anglishten nje soj si shqipen dhe shprehem lirisht ne te dyja.

Liber nga une? wow, se di...Une besoj se kam nevoj per shume kritika (ndoshta te medhaja) ne vend qe te shkruaj ndo nje liber. :)

Flm :)

----------


## Zarathus

me pelqen dicka tek poezite e tua, qe te pakten nuk permbajne nje fryme romantike, por anojne nga nje imazh tjeter, megjithate ky eshte mendimi im, e di mire se secile qe post ndonje krijim ketu pret reagime, por per mendimin tim me i frytshem do te ishte nje bisede mbi stilin dhe mendim per poezine per ata qe shkruajne, ndoshta do te hap nje teme keto dite, desha te beja nje pytje cila poezi e postuar nga ty, mendon se je shprehur me mire deri tani, se per mua te arrish te shprehesh plotesish ne fjale ate cfare ndjen eshte arti i poezise, te uroj fat.

----------


## Veshtrusja

Zarathus, komentet dhe kritikat mbi shkrimet jane te mirepritura :)

Flm

----------


## Veshtrusja

*Lifes Journey* 

Do you see?
Through the searching halls
Towards the locked doors
tis there waiting
for you to view
deep inside
directing-guiding light
different complex leads
you should look
what is where
why a missing key
who to open
watch is ticking
need to choose
new door unlock
note a discovery
after the search
feel so complete
fierce journey halls
found missing piece
finally you see
heavenly path
has been scavaged through
have to return
what must it be?
Some shining light
Smoothly released
Setting you free
Simply to be.

----------


## Veshtrusja

*Tree of our Future*

What is it but a tree in the forest?
A small tree,
a removable one,
an invisible tree,
one that can easily be passed 
But it is a flexible tree
that converts shape as weather changes.
It is a tree that has weak roots,
but that are so eager to dig 
deep into the soil,
a tree that has short branches,
branches so willing to spread 
with green lively leaves
and with white waving flowers
with an aroma that will gather the bees.
This is the tree that will not be removed
but will be quietly admired
for its patience in time.
Who will not want to visite this tree?
the caterpillar that will attach its cacoon
and later turn into the butterfly
all on this tree.
the bird that will build its nest
its home
and lays its golden egg
this too will happen on the tree.
and the young child that will climb
way up high to grab a fruit
on this tree.
and when the sun will fall
the owl will lay awake on this tree.
and the jaguar beneath will stay on guard
again for this tree.
preserved for all of time
all living things will contribute something 
for this one tree
because it is this tree that we are waiting for
we need it
its growth
this Tree.

----------


## Veshtrusja

*Footprint*

Gently as the drops touched the grownd
they would soften a piece of the earth
My foot did not have something strong, 
secure, to fall onto
And as the moist air carressed my face
the image of the path was not so clear,
which route should i have taken?
A road with two directions:
one to the right and the other to the left
choose!
and so i did...
only to find out that it was the wrong direction
and now, i had to go back
How would i avoid losing myself?
lost in an unknown territory...
It is the rain that saved me
the drops that kissed the earth
that made it soft, 
enough so that my print would remain
my footprint
That was my way back
my return to the beginning
to a choice
a better choice this time...
I would not follow the same path again.

----------


## Veshtrusja

edhe nje gje:

do te ishte me mire sikur te me thoje ti (si lexues se ku jam shprehur me mire), dhe me pas te jap dhe une mendimin tim :)

----------


## Zarathus

Mua nga punimet e tua me pelqen me shume Le penseur, besoj se nuk eshte nga punimet e tua ne te nderlikuara por prandaj me pelqen

----------


## Veshtrusja

Ndersa une preferoj "Her Hands" ... ekziston nje ndenje vleresimi per ate qe mungon

----------

